# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Algas comestiveis

## Filipe Simes

Caros amigos, gostaria que algum de voces me pudesse ajudar, tenho aqui 2 tipos de algas compradas numa ervanaria que utilizo para fazer sushi, e que por curiosidade gostava de saber se por ventura alguem as conhece e se servem de alimento para algum dos nossos peixes.

As algas em questo chamam-se Kombu (laminaria japonica)  e Wakame ( Undaria Pinnatifida).

Alguma luz sobre o assunto, agradece-se!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Essas no sei... mas a mais utilizada  a Porphyra Tenera ( Nory).

Abrao

Pestana

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu costumo usar Nori, Dulse ou Seaweed Selects nao conhece estes que tens.

----------


## Filipe Simes

Pois a Nori tambm tenho, mas gostava de saber se lhes podia variar a alimentao com estas outras duas. Como as tenho c em casa no me custa nada, o que me iria custar era meter isto no aqua e acontecer algo inesperado e mau.

j agora e aproveitando, vocs do a nori como, cortam aos bocadinhos pequenos, tiras, prendem numa daquelas molas para algas?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> cortam aos bocadinhos pequenos


Sim eu dou assim, tambm e vendido o que se chama "vegetable clip".

----------


## Filipe Simes

Passado algum tempo desde a data do Post inicial, e creio que agora o forum tem mais utilizadores, talvez consigam responder mais pessoas a esta questo.

Gostaria ainda de deixar em aberto este tpico para que fossem adicionando os companheiros, os vrios tipos de algas que usam para alimentar os vossos vegetarianos.  

Sugeria que fotografassem a embalagem, ou a alga em questo de forma a facilmente se conseguir identificar a mesma, ou onde  apanhada, se for da nossa costa. 

Talvez consigamos ficar com um post mais elucidativo em termos de algas para alimentao. 

Eu continuo com as duvidas em relao  Kombu e Wakame, algum pode esclarecer?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Filipe
Presentemente estou a experimentar Kombu ou Laminaria saccharina que se pode ver nas imagem



como verifiquei que os meus alguvoros gostam da laminria da nossa costa, e a que est na imagem tem um sabor e aroma agradveis (para mim tem e no sou peixe :Coradoeolhos: ) e so tenras, resolvi experimentar. Para j esto desconfiados, tipo 




> ... p... malta isto  bom...mas  coisa nova...o que  que ele anda a cozinhar...


mas vo comendo. A seguir vou experimentar Undata pinnatifida (Wakame) e mais duas outras entre as quais a alga arame.
A Porfyra tenera (Nori) e outras algas em folha, costumo cortar em flocos como se v na imagem, 



porque desse modo flutua mais tempo e permite melhor acesso a todos os peixes e evita "bulhas" pela comida.

Outra forma de dar flocos de alga Nori verde  esta



Tambm uso Palmaria palmata e os peixes adoram





adoram ulva (a alga verde que se v na mola)



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simes

Ol Pedro,

Eu vou tirar fotos s minhas embalagens e vou postar aqui, porque me parece que a kombu que tenho  diferente, bastante mais escura e parece-me mais espessa tambm, e verde muito escuro. 

Vi ontem no supermercado 2 tipos de alga arame, 2 espcies diferentes, mas no as comprei desta vez. As minhas gastronomias no o exigiam desta vez. 

Uma questo, achas que no h problema de colocar um bocado dessa alga (no a nori) no aqurio, mesmo sem saber os seus efeitos?

Essa Ulva onde a apanhas? compra-se, t no nosso mar?

Um dia destes vou ai a cima tirar umas fotos a um edifcio, e dou-te um toque para falarmos  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ol Pedro,
> 
> Eu vou tirar fotos s minhas embalagens e vou postar aqui, porque me parece que a kombu que tenho  diferente, bastante mais escura e parece-me mais espessa tambm, e verde muito escuro.


 :Ol: Viva
No fiques admirado porque de facto existe diferena. Eu optei por trazer a Laminaria saccharina (Kombu real) porque tem cor semelhante  da nossa costa e  macia, tem bom aroma e sabor. Deixei na loja a outra laminria, mas daqui a pouco vou l comprar e coloco aqui. Essa outra  de facto como indicas, so espcies diferentes.




> Vi ontem no supermercado 2 tipos de alga arame, 2 espcies diferentes, mas no as comprei desta vez. As minhas gastronomias no o exigiam desta vez.


Tambm vou experimentar e com vou a loja em causa daqui a pouco, tambm trago uma embalagem das pequenas.




> Uma questo, achas que no h problema de colocar um bocado dessa alga (no a nori) no aqurio, mesmo sem saber os seus efeitos?


Se te referes  possibilidade de produzir algum mal estar ou pior no peixe, no me preocupa, at porque  sabido que vrios peixes alguvoros ingerem determinadas algas de onde extraem e acumulam toxinas ou alcaloides que assim os tornam no apteciveis para as espcies predadoras carnvoras. O Parachanthurus hepatus  uma dessas espcies




> Ciguatera concerns a form of food poisoning caused by the consumption of certain tropical and subtropical fish which are normally edible, but have become toxic due to ingestion of algae containing poisonous polyethers. The presence of the latter is determined by ecological conditions on coral reefs. This is the most common form of intoxication associated with the marine environment. There are probably some 10,000-50,000 cases each year, but estimates show wide variation. The average incidence in endemic regions varies from 5-50 cases per 100,000 inhabitants per year, but in some years this can reach as high as 500/100,000 in the South Pacific.



http://www.itg.be/itg/DistanceLearni...iotoxinsp2.htm




> Essa Ulva onde a apanhas? compra-se, t no nosso mar?


Recolho-a no nosso mar quando vou recolher plncton, esponja. Tem um sabor agradvel por isso no raro vou "provando" :Coradoeolhos:  enquanto ando a recolher esponja, etc...no  tremoo mas  bom. :SbSourire:  Coloca-se directamente no aqurio, tendo o cuidado de  que no entupa ou colmate cabeas motoras, bombas, etc..., e os peixes vo comendo. Enquanto l est  uma excelente alga para depurar o sistema. Dura muito tempo fresca.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
"...et voil..."

Laminaria ochroleuca desidratada



Laminaria ochroleuca pesquisa por imagens

*As    Algas Laminrias 
*Por:    Fernando Tempera e Frederico Cardigos,
  bilogos do Departamento de Oceanografia e Pescas da Universidade dos    Aores.
Vamos l ver se tambm gostam desta como da Saccorhiza polyschides da nossa costa que o Naso aprecia.

Undaria pinnatifida desidratada



Undaria pinnatifida pesquisa por imagens

aqui a laminaria saccharina desidratada que estou a experimentar
Laminaria saccharina pesquisa por imagens



vamos l ver no que isto d (pelo menos se os peixes no as comerem, como eu  :Coradoeolhos: .... :SbSourire: )

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal,

estas algas compro onde??

-Palmaria palmata 
-adoram ulva 
-Nori

Numa ervanria?

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas pessoal,
> 
> estas algas compro onde??
> 
> -Palmaria palmata 
> -adoram ulva 
> -Nori
> 
> Numa ervanria?
> ...


 :Ol: Viva
A Palmaria palmata compras nas lojas que vendam produtos da Grotech, por isso vai  nossa seco de lojas e pesquisa nas paginas da net que algumas disponibilizam e pergunta tambm.

A Ulva recolhes nas poas de mar e conservas na prpria gua do mar ou no refgio do aqurio.

Nori podes comprar numa ervanria como o Celeiro Dieta, ou no hipermercado Continente s para citar dois locais possveis.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol:  Viva

mais alguns exemplos de Nori disponveis no mercado





aqui algas verdes, vermelhas, purpura da Two Little Fishies que os peixes adoram



Algas da Ocean Nutrition

http://www.aquatichouse.com/Fish%20F...%20Selects.asp

Algas vermelhas


Algas castanhas


Algas verdes


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ok,

obrigada Pedro, :SbOk:  

vou ver se compro, para que os meus peixinhos fiquem gordos....

----------


## Filipe Simes

O Nori que uso agora quando fica na agua fica meio avermelhado, o que usava anteriormente ficava mais para o esverdeado, no sei se sero efectivamente as mesmas algas, acho que h ali umas ligeiras variaes, pelo menos em termos de cor.

Ontem meti efectivamente o Kombu no aqurio.  uma alga bem mais grossa que todas as outras, e o Yellow Tang pegou nela em menos de nada, mas no creio que lhe tenha dado grandes dentadas, aquilo parecia quase couro, tem pinta de ser uma alga muito rija, no sei se ele lhe far grande mossa. Tem  uma cor bonita, um verde meio amarelado. Os peixe palhao andaram l a ver o que era, mas no sei se efectivamente bicaram, no pude ficar por casa.

Ontem foi tudo muito a fugir, tenho que tirar fotos s embalagens. 

Foram compradas no Continente, na zona das coisas macrobiticas e comidas estranhas. Encontrei uns supermercados chineses em Lisboa na zona da mouraria que esses sim, tm montes e montes de algas diferentes. Se algum viver por Lisboa pode ir procura-los, so fceis de encontrar, perto do Martim Moniz.

----------


## Filipe Simes

Dediquei-me  causa e perdi um bocado de tempo para fazer as fotos, nada de especial, mas d para ter uma ideia.

a Nori

---------------------------------------
a Kombu

---------------------------------------
a Kombu fora da embalagem



Notei que a alga que pus ontem se mantem quase intacta hoje, faltam pequenos pedaos.

Pedro, se quiseres que te mande um pouco desta Kombu para a tua 'investigao', basta dar a morada.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O Nori que uso agora quando fica na agua fica meio avermelhado, o que usava anteriormente ficava mais para o esverdeado, no sei se sero efectivamente as mesmas algas, acho que h ali umas ligeiras variaes, pelo menos em termos de cor.


 :Ol: Viva Filipe
No  de estranhar porque existe Porphyra tenera, Porphyra yezoensis e Porphyra umbilicalis que podes ver aqui: Alga Nori

e assim h variao de cor, mas os peixes gostam de todas.
A Porphyra umbilicalis abunda na nossa costa e fica exposta ao ar durante a mar vaza chegando mesmo a secar aps que recupera a sua forma depois de a mar encher. Na nossa costa h tambm a Porphyra linearis
Portanto se forem ao mar, podem recolher Porphyra umbilicalis que abunda por exemplo na Praia da Aguda juntamente com Enteromorfa e Ulva rigida
Estas algas podem ser fornecidas frescas que os peixes adoram-nas e a nossa costa  generosa na abundncia das mesmas.




> Notei que a alga que pus ontem se mantem quase intacta hoje, faltam pequenos pedaos.


Efectivamente tm alguma dificuldade em ingeri-la, pelo que agora estou a colocar pedaos mais pequenos e amanh vou colocar pedaos ainda mais pequenos previamente demolhados. Mas gostam.




> Pedro, se quiseres que te mande um pouco desta Kombu para a tua 'investigao', basta dar a morada.


Obrigado pela disponibilidade. Penso ter por c todas as espcies, mesmo assim e se vir que tens alguma que por c possa no haver, informo e combinamos. Reciprocamente diz se necessitares de algo que por aqui haja e por a no.

A Laminaria que compraste  a Laminaria Japnica, uma das mais duras e que optei por deixar ficar na loja e em vez disso veio a Laminaria ochroleuca.
No ficarei surpreendido se tiver de a dar em forma de papa enriquecida, mas que as vrias espcies de laminarias so bons alimentos para os peixes, isso so.  natural que a maior parte dos peixes alguvoros que mantemos, estranhe estas algas porque algumas so de guas temperadas ou podem no existir nas zonas onde esses peixes habitam, mas poder muito bem ser apenas uma questo de tempo como em tempos que j l vo o era para a alface e espinafre que dvamos porque na altura no havia esta disponibilidade no mercado e tnhamos receio de dar algas frescas porque no havia o tratamento de guas residuais que agora h na forma de redes organizadas de ETAR, outra razo pela qual tambm no usvamos gua natural.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
Reportando....

At ao momento, comeram bem a parte tenra da Undaria pinnatifida ou seja as folhas, mas o talo das mesmas esse fica que  muito duro e fibroso, ainda tenho de ver se pode ser aproveitado para papa. 



Relativamente  Laminaria ochroleuca no lhes esto a pegar bem a no ser quando a corto em bocadinhos depois de amolecida a uns 20 min, e assim pelo menos o Acanthurus olivaceus come. Terei de melhorar a tcnica de apresentao desta alga aos peixes. Logo se ver.



Hoje vou continuar com a Undaria pinnatifida e depois volto a continuar com as Laminarias mas apresentadas de outra forma.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simes

o que d termos estes peixes que s gostam do Gourmet. 

Um dia que v para os nortes aviso por MP, tinha todo o gosto em falar contigo. 

Como fao sushi e estou habituado a cortar as algas muito finas, quase em fios, talvez experimente isso com a Kombu,  uma questo agora de ter um tempo para demolhar e cortar. Se o fizer ponho aqui as imagens para ir reportando.

Como s tenho um alguvoro nunca consigo observar se o mesmo se deliciou bastante ou no.

A kombu depois de posta dentro do aqurio quanto tempo pode ser l deixada sem ser ingerida, fazes ideia?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> A kombu depois de posta dentro do aqurio quanto tempo pode ser l deixada sem ser ingerida, fazes ideia?


 :Ol: Viva Filipe

No mais de dois dias. Pode aguentar mais mas a partir dos dois dias deixa de ser fivel. Idealmente deveria ser dada de modo a ser ingerida no prprio dia. Terei como disse, de a preparar e apresentar de outro modo.

Relativamente  Undaria pinatifida, pois da que coloquei hoje s sobraram mesmo os talos e esto mordidos. Parece-me que se esto a habituar, vou continuar a colocar todos os dias durante esta semana que agora comea e vamos ver o resultado. Curiosamente at um Pygoplithes que tenho se mostrou interessado, coisa que no o vejo fazer com a Nori ficando  espera do granulado, flocos e claro a esponja que est sempre disponvel no sistema. Vou observar melhor.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

The force is strong, yet I shall not cede to the dark side... :SbSourire:  Viva Master Filipe

Decididamente os Alguvoros que tenho, e so muitos, gostaram da Undata pinnatifida porque at o talo comeou a "marchar". Hoje quando fui colocar mais algas, verifiquei que o talo que sobrou estava muito mordido, por isso acredito que se ficava mais umas horas "marchava" mesmo. Coloquei mais Undata pinnatifida e disfarcei entre a mesma, metade de uma folha de Laminiaria saccharina, vamos l ver o que acontece....



Report I shall ...

Pedro Nuno :SbSourire:  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Greetings Master Filipe...reporting I am...

Extra, extra...o qu :Confused: ...comeram tudo :SbOk2: ..ou quase, mais uma vez deixaram os talos da Undaria pinnatifida mas muito mordidos e comeram a Laminaria saccharina...e estavam...redondos ou arredondados...e no tenho alimentado mais do que o habitual, diria at um pouco menos porque com as obras em curso l em casa agora para aceder  diviso onde est o sistema, tem de se passar por uma tbua, tipo andar na tbua dos   :SbSourire:  e ontem at virei um balde de gua acidentalmente (leia-se desastradamente :yb665: ) sobre alguns ladrilhos da tijoleira acabada de aplicar...descolou :EEK!: ...e a pessoa que a aplica, muito profissional e assertivamente... :SbEnerve3: ...colou-a outra vez... :yb665: ...
Hoje como disse, coloquei Laminaria saccharina e alguma Undata pinnatifida, baixei o lenol que cobre o sistema para o proteger do p, e quando  noite voltei a levantar...s restavam os talos mordidos da Undata pinnatifida e a Laminria saccharina tinha desaparecido,restando apenas o pedao preso dentro da mola. Os peixes estavam arredondados... :SbSourire: 
Parece-me para j que as aceitam mas no como o fazem para a Nori ou a "Dulce" Palmaria palmata ou a Ulva fresca. No pegam logo, talvez se sintam intimidados com o comprimento das folhas a ondular, mas parece ser possvel que se habituem. Vou continuar e ...report I shall 

Atenciosamente :SbSourire:  :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simes

Great Master, 

I shall learn the path... may the force be with us!

Tu quantos peixes desses 'alguivoros' tens? e j agora de que tamanhos?

Eu como estou a recuperar o meu sistema no tenho muita peixarada para testar efectivamente, apenas o yellow tang, e esse parece-me definitivamente de gosto 'esquisito', diria mesmo refinado, e no deve ter mais de 7 cms de comprimento. 

Como no fao mudas de agua tambm no arrisco muito nas experiencias. 
Nos ultimos 6 meses foram apenas 2 TPAs, e como aparentemente se encontra tudo de saude, estou mais aberto a experiencias.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

A Master Jedi you shall become...but in you must you trust...

Para a experincia em causa contam os seguinte Alguvoros:

1 Naso lituratus (XL, cresceu por c) com j 3 anos e meio ou mais
1 Zebrasoma flavensces (L, cresceu por c) com 4 anos e meio se no me engano
1 Zebrazoma xanthurus (L, cresceu por c) com perto de 1 ano e oito meses
1 Acanthurus lineatus com 1 ano e meio (M) - come muitas algas e necessita delas mais do que os outros.
1 Acanthurus tennenti (XL, foi crescendo) com mais de 1 ano
1 Acanthurus olivaceus(L, a crescer e bem desde M, mas ainda com libr de juvenil), cerca de 8 meses se no me engano.
2 Paracanthurus hepatus (XL) e (L) com quase dois anos, so os que sobram de um cardume de 6 dos quais 4 "saltaram para o infinito".

Esto bem organizados e coexistem bem. So todos destinados  um outro sistema mais amplo que tenho em projecto h j bastante tempo...a seu tempo ser....may the force be with me

May the force be with you :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simes

Mas dizem e insistem que essa malta crescida se d muito, mas muito mal, concordas? (diz que alguns se passam para o lado negro da fora e zs) 

Isso  um regimento completo. Assim deve ser facil de ver o que acontece  alga. 

Ser que se do bem por andarem sempre bem alimentados?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Não se passam para o lado negro da força porque cada um tem o seu espaço que não foi difícil arranjar porque eu tinha alguns Kg de RV a mais e mal colocados, por isso tudo tranquilo e mais tarde ou mais cedo acabarão por ter o tal sistema mais amplo. 
As recomendações que se dão são bem reais e para se conseguir determinadas combinações é necessário muito planeamento, algum risco e medidas e meios para reagir rapidamente se necessário. Além deste conjunto tenho outro mais pequeno de cinco Centropyge todos de espécies diferentes que foram sendo acrescentados lentamente e com bastante planeamento. Funcionou bem mas não é algo que recomende, são coisas minhas só para mim sempre com muita ponderação e cada vez mais à medida que os anos passam e experiência se acumula. Nos sistemas marinhos é possível combinar muita coisa, não tudo, desde que se planeie a disposição, a introdução, etc...para essa finalidade, aspectos que se vão aprendendo ao longo dos anos. A titulo de exemplo, e poderão dentro em breve ler em Português, as Anthias não são peixes de cardume, são peixes de bando que é muito diferente. As donzelas só podem ser combinadas se cada uma tiver o seu espaço, ainda que pareça estarem muito próximas, por vezes mover uma pedra ou coral ligeiramente para o lado, é quanto basta para gerar uma zaragata. Recentemente tive alguma zaragata entre dois Centropyge, o Bispinosus e o Acanthops, só porque retirei duas RV pequenas que estavam à mais no sistema e desloquei uma Pseudopterogorgia...durante uma semana ou mais até, o Acanthops achou que tinha um "jardim e casa" maiores mas acabaram por se re-organizar. Muitas vezes recorremos à criação de um espaço provisório de guarida, colocando uma mola com muitas algas frescas lá fixadas que assim passam a constituir temporariamente o "jardim e casa" de alguém recém chegado, até que esse alguém tenha tempo de à luz do luar, visitar as instalações, ser visto e ver em ambiente calmo, calmante e assim vai encontrando o seu espaço, sendo aceite, instalando-se. Há um limite e muitas pessoas não o reconhecem logo à primeira, o que pode ser complicado. Para uma melhor gestão, sobretudo quando não se sabe exactamente os limites, ter poucos mas bons, é preferível, com o tempo e a experiência poderão ser uns poucos mais e bons, mas até lá, se alguma vez, há que aprender, conhecer.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simões

Não podia concordar mais contigo. Eu tenho um aquario de quase 300 lts e com apenas 3 peixes, 2 ocellaris e o yellow tang. Havia um blue tang, mas decidiu saltar para a eternidade e nunca mais o quis repor. Nunca quis ter muitas coisas, sempre gostei de ver aquilo a desenvolver sozinho e a tentar perceber o que verdadeiramente se passa por lá. Acredito que há uma serie de mitos e lobbys nesta area,  e com o tempo vou descobrindo umas coisas aqui e ali. Durante uma serie de tempo nao pude fazer TPAs e descobri que passados 4 meses duma TPA o aquario mantinha-se igual. Tenho apenas 3 peixes é verdade, mas o mito das trocas de 10% semanal caiu por terra. No meu caso nao me faz mesmo falta. 100 lts por peixe e ainda por cima eles nem sao muito grandes... acredito que uma boa bitola são os 2 meses, e trocas de 30% em 2 dias, 15 % cada.
Como nunca fui grande apreciador de corais duros tb nunca me preocupou muito ter uma qualidade extrema da agua. Posso dizer que não faço testes à agua ha mais de 1 ano, e que a alga coralina cresce como nunca vi em nenhum aquario, como se fossem pratos de montipora, o que só de si já dá um ar da sua graça. Essencialmente acho que sou um bom observador, e consigo perceber quando ha alguma coisa a mudar no aquario, os corais reagem sempre às alteraçoes.

Agora ando a repensar o meu sistema, gostava de lhe por uma sump, e tirar a quantidade de rocha bem como o escumador do seu interior, talvez te peça ajuda um dia destes.

This is a good force!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

...A good force it is Master Filipe...

Pelo que escreves dá para perceber que estás a aprender...cada sistema é um sistema porém as recomendações são baseadas em indicações que de um modo geral no pior dos cenários, produzam bons resultados...(tem dias...mas é bem intencionado :Coradoeolhos: ). Conseguir perceber a diferença entre um sistema poluido e um sistema que necessita de intervenção de longe a longe, é um grande passo que nem sempre é notado e por vezes leva "tratamento escrito" com "tratados e justificações" que não se justificam. Outro aspecto que denota conhecimemto, é perceber que um sistema poluído, tal como um fumador, pode "seguir e somar" como se nada fosse e que o corrigir/melhorar/recuperar, tal como se um fumador fosse, implica tato, sensibilidade, calma, assim tal como a um fumador não se deve retirar subitamente a fonte do seu mal, a nicotina, um sistema deve ser recuperado com calma porque está "habituado" a algo, que lhe faz mal e um dia pode ser o fim, mas se lho retiram subitamente, pode de repente não conseguir se adaptar e sofre mais do que ganha, se ganhar. Isto obviamente não é linear e casos há em que ou se depura/corrije a coisa logo, ou é o "canudo". Ser observador, interpretar, analisar, estudar, ajuda muito mas não chega, vamos construindo, aprendendo.

The path learn you shall 
The path learning you are 

Dá para perceber que deves gostar tanto de Space Operas como eu, talvez um dia possamos falar do portador da lente, até lá...may the force be with you :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simões

i am just an humble apprentice and learn i shall!

O proximo passo é melhorar o sistema, foram cometidos erros iniciais que pretendo ver corrigidos. Não que vá ter mais bicharada, mas quero que pelo menos o que tenho, o tenha em condiçoes. Poucos mas bons!

Já tinha ficado a referencia, quando for ao norte, e irei em breve para fotografar um complexo para a terceira idade, terei todo o gosto em me encontrar contigo. 


As Space Operas pecam por serem tão poucas...

----------


## Filipe Simões

海苔
é assim que se escreve Nori em japonês

se quiseres confirmar podem fazer um copy/paste e googlar por imagens...

O meu amarelinho (Solaris) hoje deliciou-se com a 海苔

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Greentings
Reporting I am, after some time

Já passou algum tempo desde a última intervenção, tempo esse que permitiu apurar que a alga Undata pinnatifida é bem aceite, mas penso que será normal se levar algum tempo até que os peixes se decidam por a comer, talvez uma certa aprendizagem dado que tal iguaria pode não existir nas paragens de onde vêm...
As folhas são comidas e o talo é fortemente mordido e mesmo comido, resistindo mais tempo. Nem todos os peixes alguívoros a conseguirão comer, e estou a lembrar-me dos Ctenochaethus cujo nome é bem indicador dessa possível dificuldade...ou seja peixe cirurgião de "dentes pente de cerdas"...




> * http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-07/hcs3/index - traduzido por Pedro Nuno Ferreira* - A palavra "cteno" significa "pente" e "chaetus" significa "cerda". Colocadas juntas e obtem-se Ctenochaetus, o nome dado a um pequeno género de peixes cirurgiões que muitos consideram o melhor alguívoro para algas filamentosas nos aquários domésticos.


Peixes como os Naso, os Acanthurus hepatus, Acanthurus Achilles, Acanthurus lineatus, Zebrasoma, terão mais facilidade, e digo isto com base nos peixes que tenho, Acanthurus tennenti e Acanthurus Olivaceus, também comem relativamente bem...
Da experiência que fiz, penso que é uma alga a considerar e a incluir na dieta alimentar alguívora dos peixes alguívos com dentição adequada como os que acima menciono e outros que não menciono mas sabemos estarem ao mesmo nível em termos de dentição. Fica a informação e vou continuar a experimentar com esta alga e as laminárias e quando tiver mais dados volto a reportar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
_
_

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Filipe :Olá:  
Existe no nosso mercado um frasco da marca Fauna Marin que se chama "Ultra Wakame", é caro e os meus peixes para a comerem têm que estar com bastante fome, tem que ser desfeita em pedacinhos muito pequenos e não se lhes pode dar mais nada ao mesmo tempo, senão não lhes tocam. Isto não se passa só comigo, várias pessoas se queixam do mesmo.
Na minha opinião acho que é por ser extremamente rija, por que quanto ao sabor.....não sou peixe :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:  .
Um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Comprei no celeiro duas algas "Arame" e "Nori" 
  O meu hepatus e o zebrassoma provaram o arame mas não comeram ,quanto ao nori enganei-me e comprei do tostado que é verde mas comeram na mesma.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

A Nori normalmente comem de toda, existem mesmo no celeiro 2 ou 3 espécies de nori diferente.
Entre os meus cirurgioes a mais verde (porphyra tenera) tem mais aceitação que a arroxeada.
Tenho tambem a nori do Julia sprung - sea veggies (porphyra yesonsis) que tambem aceitam bastante bem.

Quanto a outro tipo de algas, uma vez experimentei wakame e comeram, embora com menos interesse.

Experimenta tambem ulva spp. da nossa costa (alface do mar), é facil de apanhar e abundante e eles gostam bastante, tem outra vantagem... é de borla  :Smile: 

Cps
Gil

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

> adoram ulva (a alga verde que se vê na mola)


Permitam-me dezenterrar este tópico apenas para perguntar onde se arranja uma mola destas?  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

Boas,
já foste á BUEdeFISH aì em Faro?

abraço

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Obrigado pela pronta resposta!

Tive lá hoje, diz que de todos os fornecedores que tem, ninguem tem essas molas!

Haverá pelas lojas de lisboa?! Só encontrei ainda no ebay...

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

:SbOk:   devem estar esgotadas. Na Biotopo Azul á cerca de um mês tinham carradas delas. :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> devem estar esgotadas. Na Biotopo Azul á cerca de um mês tinham carradas delas. 
> 
> Abraço


Boas :Olá: 

É verdade, havia na Ex-Biotopo azul, e agora continua a haver na minha loja (ReefNatura) umas 20. :yb665:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá a todos

Após a minha aquisição ontem de um Centropyge acanthops resolvi comprar algas para poder variar a sua alimentação. No supermercado encontrei uma mistura de algas, já partidas em bocados pequenos, constituída por: Palmaria palmata, Ulva lactuca e Porphyra tenera.

Pedro Nuno, achas que o meu Centropyge gostará destas algas? Para além disto ainda tenho floculos, granulado, cyclop-eeze e comida congelada (ovos de lagosta, plancton vermelho e artémia).

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá a todos
> 
> Após a minha aquisição ontem de um Centropyge acanthops resolvi comprar algas para poder variar a sua alimentação. No supermercado encontrei uma mistura de algas, já partidas em bocados pequenos, constituída por: Palmaria palmata, Ulva lactuca e Porphyra tenera.
> 
> Pedro Nuno, achas que o meu Centropyge gostará destas algas? Para além disto ainda tenho floculos, granulado, cyclop-eeze e comida congelada (ovos de lagosta, plancton vermelho e artémia).


 :Olá: Viva Paula
Ora não foi o centropyge argi que era para ti cá ficou para mim e ali está a nadar, melhor a comer algas de onde pode, mas foi o centropyge acanthops que é um pouco maior e também cá tenho um que come bem as algas tenras e a Phorphyra tenera que é uma das espécies de que é feito o Nori agrada-lhe muito, têm é de ser pedacinhos pequenos o que de resto é o caso das algas que compraste. Também lhe dou Palmaria palmata que os atrai particularmente mas sempre em pedacinhos pequenos ou têm dificuldade em ingerir. Os flocos são também apreciados particularmente estes



Os flocos de Krill da Tropical também são muito apreciados



os flocos Prime Reef da ocean nutrition também são muito apreciados



o granulado tem de ser de granulometria pequena e pode ser este



ou este da Tropical que é o que uso actualmente e é barato

 

Quanto aos ovos de lagosta e plâncton vermelho, embora apreciem são alimentos muito pequenos que sugiro reserves para os corais ou alguns corais e sobretudo que uses com muita contenção porque são fortes poluentes, por isso usa aí de 15 em 15 dias para evitares deterioração da água, mesmo que tenhas um excelente super escumador.

Fico a aguardar por imagens da tua "jóia" aqui neste tópico Centropyges  e já agora coloca também imagem da embalagem das algas que compraste aqui neste tópico que servirá de referencia a quem as quiser comprar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ja mantive varias especies de Centropyge e raramente tocavam em macro-algas, eles preferem micro-algas que crescem naturalmente na RV. Estes peixes nao sao herbivoros, devem ter uma dieta variada. Os meus sempre adoravem Emerald Entree.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá Boas a todos, bem sei que não tenho aparecido muito por aqui e a apresentação já foi feita à algum tempo, as minhas desculpas desde já, mas o tempo também não é muito e por isso não tenho muito bem a certeza de estar a fazer isto no sítio certo ???  :Frown:  A minha questão é a seguinte: Acham que dá para congelar ou secar ao sol e guardar a alga ulva spp. da nossa costa - alface do mar - é que dá sempre jeito tê-la por perto sem ter de percorrer 45 min. até à praia mais próxima. O meu muito obrigado a todos!!!

----------

